# Sony PSVITA vs Nintendo 3DS



## wyll001 (Aug 28, 2014)

Let's go over the basics, if you are in doubt about which you should buy, keep reading​



VS


CONTROLLER​ 
8 Game buttons:​8 Game buttons:​

, 

, 

 , 

, L and R, Start and Select buttons.​B, A, Y, X, L and R, Start and Select buttons.​Left Analog Stick (L) and Right Analog Stick (R).​Circle Pad​_ADD-ON Circle Pad Pro (CPP), ZL and ZR_.​Digital Pad.​(Point Of Veiw)​+Control Pad.​PlayStation Style:​XBox Style:​(L) move, below POV,​(CP) move, above POV,​(R) camera, below Face,​(L) and (R), Face and POV lined.​(CP) and Face lided​OLED, Multitouch gesture, 130mm touchscreen.​LCD, Autostereoscopic, 90mm 3D screen.​Rear touchpad.​LCD, Stylus, 77mm Touchscreen.​MEDIA​1GB System stoage.​ADD-ON Sony PSVITA Memory Card 4GB - 32GB.​SDHC card 4GB.​PSVITA Game Card.​Nintendo 3DS Game Card.​PlayStation Store, one account for all owned consled.​Nintendo eShop, one consle, one account.​backward compatibility PSP: almost full,​backward backward compatibility PSX: high.​backward compatibility NDS: full,​backward backward compatibility GBA: none.​Game Hibernation, fully use the console while a game sleep,​awaken game returns to same point (Wi-fi shuts down),​Sleeping Game survives shut down and dead batery.​Game Pause, use web browser, camera, friend list, note writer, and forum,​unable to pause when on Wi-fi,​backward backward compatibility pause unsupprtted,​paused game shuts down when open photo viewer, music player,​system cofigure, or any other thing that wasn't on the list above​front and rear 0.3 megapixel camera, 640×480 (VGA) 60fps/320×240 120fps
front and 3D rear camera 640×480 pixels 0.3 megapixels, VGA​Local Multiplayer wirelessly,​online multiplayer via Wi-fi,​Bluetooth multiplayer in PSX classics.​Local Multiplayer wirelessly,​StreetPass ghost players​online multiplayer via Wi-fi,​Nintedo Zone.​PlayStation 4 controller feature,​Dual Screen feature in supperted PS4 games (somewhat like Wii U).​Avarenge Prices​Sony PSVITA (3-5 hours battery) US $250.00​Sony PSVITA 2000/Slim (1GB intenal storage, 7-16 hours battery) US $266.99​Nintendo 3DS (5-11 hours battery, 3D) US $109.99​Nintendo 3DS XL (large screen, 7-15 hours battery, 3D) US $169.95​Nintendo 2DS (6-12 hours battery) US $81.00​Games US $46.95~​Games US $35.95​*BASED ON POSTED DAY CUNRRENCY*​​that is pretty much it, any questions? that is what this forum is for, register and ask.​also, we'd like to know what you make out of that, feel free to answer the poil.​ 


external links​PSVITAofficial website​Nintendo 3DS Official Website​


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 28, 2014)

Erm this isn't news so I moved it out of USN to a more appropriate forum.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 28, 2014)

Consoles are not like pcs, tablets, or other open devices where you can do anything you want to do. When a device is multipurpose and open, specs matter most.

But on a closed ecosystem, what matters most is the software. I don't care if a console has 16 5ghz cpu cores with 32 gb ram and a titan gpu with 1mW TDP. If there are no games for the thing, it is an expensive brick and nothing more.

So, you try to make a comparison using mostly hardware specs and other trivial features, which are IRRELEVANT. What matters most are the games. And there is no comparison really...

You get the PS Vita only if you like Sony's first party games and you would love to play mini versions of them on a handheld. Or if you like indies you can get on PC and other devices but you would prefer them on a Vita and with a higher price... Plus if you have a PS4 and would like the extra functionality.

If you are a true gamer though, the only option is the 3DS. More (quality) games, better quality games, games you can't find anywhere else. And, more importantly, games that try to be games and not movie-wanabees for the casual crowd masquerading as "hardcore" nowadays...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 28, 2014)

TemplarGR said:


> Consoles are not like pcs, tablets, or other open devices where you can do anything you want to do. When a device is multipurpose and open, specs matter most.
> 
> But on a closed ecosystem, what matters most is the software. I don't care if a console has 16 5ghz cpu cores with 32 gb ram and a titan gpu with 1mW TDP. If there are no games for the thing, it is an expensive brick and nothing more.
> 
> ...


 
3DS games are pretty weak thou but i agree with the specs part.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 28, 2014)

TemplarGR said:


> If you are a true gamer though, the only option is the 3DS. More (quality) games, better quality games, games you can't find anywhere else. And, more importantly, games that try to be games and not movie-wanabees for the casual crowd masquerading as "hardcore" nowadays...


 
Grow up, seriously post like this make me want to log into the admin cp and ban people.


----------



## Centrix (Aug 28, 2014)

3DS has mostly Triple A titles and more keep coming PS Vita has what again? don't get me wrong i'll get one once the Vita is half the price that it is now, but as it stands I will stick with my 2DS and 3DS but nice read, thanks for the hard work. I also heard that the 3DS is officially the highest selling console ever made and was recently placed in the book of Guinness world records, Go Big N


----------



## wyll001 (Aug 28, 2014)

the purpose of doing that, is because there are too many noobs (like parents or grandmas) that are terrible gift giver, for an instance, it happens that my classmate had such a idiotic step-mother, that even i got offened, he gathered half of the munny and told her "so, that 300 bucks, now, go to the gamestore in the side of cloth shop, and buy me a PSPgo" and she got back with a GBC, no game, no charge, and no refund. so any googler could found this, and as i said in the top "basics"
as for where i posted this, well... i couldn't find the general talk anywhere, so i figured i should put somewhere easier to find


----------



## tecra_a8 (Aug 28, 2014)

im a bit dissapointed by the 3rd party support for 3DS... its not like what i thought on 2011


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2014)

Let me break it down for you
You like Nintendo games? Get a 3DS
You like Sony games? Get a Vita
You want portable indie games? Get a Vita
Most other cases? Get a PC


----------



## wyll001 (Aug 28, 2014)

TemplarGR said:


> a lot of crap


well.. between playing with my rock band, photographing Squirrels, and hanging with my girlfiend, i can only play in sleeples night like this one, it is called "real life" and you should try it before you stay sitted in your butt playing for so long that you forget how to use your legs



Arras said:


> Let me break it down for you
> You like Nintendo games? Get a 3DS
> You like Sony games? Get a Vita
> You want portable indie games? Get a Vita
> Most other cases? Get a PC


actually, that's not quite right. most cases, children up to 11 years old, choose a DS over a PS, and with that public set, Nintendo limits their games greatly, so that leaves Sony and Microslft free to make more games since it don't have to work with children conext limits games such Final Fantasy X-2, Metal Gear  Solid, and Persona, wouldn't even exist if Sony had to work with children centext limits, so i Thank god that created Nintendo DS for getting the childish games out of Sony hand, we can have Tony Hawk's lost ska8er world, Phantasy Star Vitoria: the darkness of Illuminus,  Metal Gear Solid: flying spear, Shin Megami Tensei: Dreaming devil, Tales of Lumia, Kekka Banchou: Abare no tamashī, DMC Nephalot's Rebellion, or whatever the heavens come out of mind of those cazy game developers!



wyll001 said:


> actually, that's not quite right. most cases, children up to 11 years old, choose a DS over a PS, and with that public set, Nintendo limits their games greatly, so that leaves Sony and Microslft free to make more games since it don't have to work with children conext limits games such Final Fantasy X-2, Metal Gear Solid, and Persona, wouldn't even exist if Sony had to work with children centext limits, so i Thank god that created Nintendo DS for getting the childish games out of Sony hand, we can have Tony Hawk's lost ska8er world, Phantasy Star Vitoria: the darkness of Illuminus, Metal Gear Solid: flying spear, Shin Megami Tensei: Dreaming devil, Tales of Lumia, Kekka Banchou: Abare no tamashī, DMC Nephalot's Rebellion, or whatever the heavens come out of mind of those cazy game developers!


am i out of my head? why am i saying these stuff??? maybe i should rest for three days before entering that sword tournament...


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2014)

You should also learn to edit your posts instead of triple posting.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 28, 2014)

wyll001 said:


> the purpose of doing that, is because there are too many noobs (like parents or grandmas) that are terrible gift giver, for an instance, it happens that my classmate had such a idiotic step-mother, that even i got offened, he gathered half of the munny and told her "so, that 300 bucks, now, go to the gamestore in the side of cloth shop, and buy me a PSPgo" and she got back with a GBC, no game, no charge, and no refund. so any googler could found this, and as i said in the top "basics"
> as for where i posted this, well... i couldn't find the general talk anywhere, so i figured i should put somewhere easier to find


I am honestly not sure how I should react to this. Alright, let's do this step by step.

You are making it seem as if knowing game consoles is essential in life. It's like me asking you to get me a TWIN Cermax 240mm. Or a Bob Kramer Euroline Carbon.

Who is the real idiot? If I had to choose, it'd be your classmate. Why couldn't he have gotten it himself? Had he given shown her a picture? Had he told her how much it would have cost? And in this case, since he specifically asked her to go to a specific shop to get an item, I doubt she'd bother to google it.

Secondly, look at your "basics" comparison. While I do not agree with TemplarGR's closing statement, his initial point is valid. Other than that, do you honestly think that the so-called noobs will understand/care about the difference between an OLED and LCD screen? Or any of the other specs for that matter? It is more likely than not that if the person understands what you have compiled, they'd already know quite a bit about both handhelds and are somewhat in-the-know with regards to gaming and stuff.

If anything, Arras' post would be the easiest guide for anyone deciding between the two.

#kidsthesedays #firstworldproblems #whyamIevenusinghashtagswhenIhatethem


----------



## wyll001 (Aug 28, 2014)

what would a noob know about a 2 GHzquad-core ARM Cortex-A9 MPCore processor with  PowerVR SGX543MP4+ Graphics, or a Dual-Core ARM11 MPCore with DMP PICA200? look instead of causing problems, try to be of help, just tell what i need to add and i'll do it, easy cheesy lemon squiseesy, i mean seriously, if you could do better, why you waited for me doing it?





Veho said:


> You should also learn to edit your posts instead of triple posting.


if i wanted to do that, i would had did it, i'm crabby mood today, so i could pick the phone, call WNC and start reporting violations on GNR, just because my leg itches, that would be very bad and shamefull, so now UN- did that merging.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 28, 2014)

All banter above beside.

Personally I like both equally, but I can see how some people say 'there are no games' when talking about the PS Vita. Actually they should be saying: There are no games I personally like (or not enough games I like).

I'm a huge fan of (J)RPG's and the Vita is really RPG heaven. Add to that that I never owned a ps1 or ps2 and you really have tons of games to play.
Final Fantasy I to X, Shin Megami Tensei/Persona, Ratchet and Clank/Jak and Daxter/God of War Collection,...
Until shortly I missed a good shooter for the handheld, but that was solved with Killzone: Mercenaries and Borderlands 2.

And I got the 3DS because, until I got a PSP 4-5 years ago, I grew up with Nintendo handhelds. It's just pure nostalgia + new and fun games.
It has a good library for my interests. Zelda, Pokémon, also Shin Megami Tensei, Fire Emblem, Professor Layton, Phoenix Wright and more RPG's.
(I really think this gen of handhelds is incredible in terms of RPG's)

If I would have to choose though, I would pick the PS Vita. Zero Escape: Virtues Last Reward is a good example of this.
I tried the demo's on both handhelds first, and it's so obvious that the PS Vita just plays it smoother and with better graphics and was better fit for it tahn the 3DS.

Like I said: In the end the specs really don't matter although the PS Vita clearly triumphs on that area. What matters is what games you like best and choose a handheld based on thos criteria. Or you buy both of course


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2014)

I have both a 3DS and a Vita.

While I don't play either a lot (I've been pretty busy and sticking to PC games mostly anyway), the 3DS has gathered dust considerably. If you're not interested in paying $40 for short Nintendo games then the library is pretty bland. The Vita has at least kept my interest piqued from time to time and PS+ usually gives me a reason to play it now and then.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 28, 2014)

I owned a 3DS for about a year and a half before i bought a VITA and since iv bought it, iv barely played my 3DS. 

Vita is the superior console and even tho its gaming library is somewhat smaller than the 3DS, i enjoy it much much more. Since i got monster hunter on my Wii-u i have barely touched my 3DS. There is just alot more to do on the vita. The internet and youtube are vastly superior, The playstation store destroys the E-shop in terms of downloadable games (something Nintendo could fix if they actually put snes games on there) and the console itself is just much more comfortable to play. I do think there are benefits to owning both, there are exclusive games on both sides that are worth playing but the truth of the matter is if a game came out for both consoles, you would be a fool to get it on 3DS over the vita.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 28, 2014)

wyll001 said:


> if i wanted to do that, i would had did it, i'm crabby mood today, so i could pick the phone, call WNC and start reporting violations on GNR, just because my leg itches, that would be very bad and shamefull, so now UN- did that merging.


 
Right ok whatever, triple posting is actually against the rules so next time edit your posts, thanks.


----------



## emigre (Aug 28, 2014)

I own both. Therefore I win.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2014)

wyll001 said:


> the purpose of doing that, is because there are too many noobs (like parents or grandmas) that are terrible gift giver, for an instance, it happens that my classmate had such a idiotic step-mother, that even i got offened, he gathered half of the munny and told her "so, that 300 bucks, now, go to the gamestore in the side of cloth shop, and buy me a PSPgo" and she got back with a GBC, no game, no charge, and no refund. so any googler could found this, and as i said in the top "basics"
> as for where i posted this, well... i couldn't find the general talk anywhere, so i figured i should put somewhere easier to find


 

Holy shit you are so fucking whiny and angsty. Do you go to middle school still?


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 28, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Grow up, seriously post like this make me want to log into the admin cp and ban people.


 
Nothing i said justifies a ban. It seems someone else needs to grow up, especially if he has access to admin rights.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 28, 2014)

wyll001 said:


> well.. between playing with my rock band, photographing Squirrels, and hanging with my girlfiend, i can only play in sleeples night like this one, it is called "real life" and you should try it before you stay sitted in your butt playing for so long that you forget how to use your legs


 
I am sorry i replied to you, you are obviously a little kid and i just lost my time... I tend to forget most here are young spoiled brats...


----------



## mkdms14 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ummm your pricing of the ps Vita is way too high. I bought mine for $160 brand new about a year ago. I know they are a bit hard to find in a physical store and have been going up in price a bit due to the new unexpected demand but you can still buy the ps vita slim brand new online at many retailers for $200. And Sony is selling refurbished OLED model ps vitas for $170 online. I own both a OLED PS VIta and a Zelda XL 3ds system.


----------



## Dork (Aug 28, 2014)

TemplarGR said:


> If you are a true gamer though, the only option is the 3DS. More (quality) games, better quality games, games you can't find anywhere else. And, more importantly, games that try to be games and not movie-wanabees for the casual crowd masquerading as "hardcore" nowadays...


No TRUE scotsman would ever get a Vita.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh good, this thread again 

I've owned multiple 3DS's and it has yet to have anything interesting for more than a few hours to warrant my keeping of it. First party Nin10doh games don't appeal to me anymore, so pretty much any Nin10doh console/handheld is useless to me since that's a majority of what they have game-wise.

I much prefer my Vita. Contrary to Nin10yearold beliefs, it has plenty of games to keep my satisfied and the remote play with PS4 works wonders for me. PS+ also gives me plenty of games to throw on my backlog, so I haven't really had to purchase too many titles in the past months.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 28, 2014)

3DS, because I play games.


----------



## mkdms14 (Aug 28, 2014)

I own both I probably play my ps vita more often now because of the constant titles and classic Sony releases every month.  Now When a 3ds title that I want comes out twice a year.  I play nothing but that game until I am done.  Once that happens I go back to my vita.  Earlier this year it was Bravely Default and in about a month it will be smash bros 3ds.  Ok I lied and Pokemon remakes as well.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 28, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh good, this thread again
> 
> I've owned multiple 3DS's and it has yet to have anything interesting for more than a few hours to warrant my keeping of it. First party Nin10doh games don't appeal to me anymore, so pretty much any Nin10doh console/handheld is useless to me since that's a majority of what they have game-wise.
> 
> I much prefer my Vita. Contrary to Nin10yearold beliefs, it has plenty of games to keep my satisfied and the remote play with PS4 works wonders for me. PS+ also gives me plenty of games to throw on my backlog, so I haven't really had to purchase too many titles in the past months.



We both know that come November you'll be singing a different tune.  

Own both, have games on both, kinda bored of the 3DS dry spell that Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright filled, waiting for more games, which should be relatively soon.  Vita fulfilled a lot of my dungeon crawling desires, so I have that going for me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> We both know that come November you'll be singing a different tune.


 
I can't wait to have a single-game dust collector! 

I'll play through the game once, then never touch it again. ;O;


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 28, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I can't wait to have a single-game dust collector!
> 
> I'll play through the game once, then never touch it again. ;O;



But...but I wanted friends!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 28, 2014)

A 3ds since its actually more closer to 3ds homebrew.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 28, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10012


 
Damn, you removed the text before I quoted so it'll look like I'm replying to nothing  Oh well 

The main problem with threads like these is that they're hosted here on *GBA*Temp. Y'know, the site people visit to wank over everything Nin10doh does. Of course the poll will be one-sided, a vast majority of our users are just Nin10doh fanboys.


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 28, 2014)

3DS because gaems. Not a huge fan of grindfests and indies and ports I can already play on PC so don't need the Vita.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 28, 2014)

The new PSVita isn't OLED anymore, sadly. And the 3DS autonomy isn't that long.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 28, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Damn, you removed the text before I quoted so it'll look like I'm replying to nothing  Oh well
> 
> The main problem with threads like these is that they're hosted here on *GBA*Temp. Y'know, the site people visit to wank over everything Nin10doh does. Of course the poll will be one-sided, a vast majority of our users are just Nin10doh fanboys.


 
Haha sorry, i didnt want a wall of text when i could just sum it up with a simple photo. You make a fair point tho, i guess people find this site by searching for something nintendo related (myself included) and i guess it does make sense that the majority would vote for it. I still think of myself as a Nintendo fanboy but even i find it hard to deny that vita is simply a better console. Its such a shame that sony seem to be giving up on it, i just hope the hackers dont. It still has so much emulation potential, much like the psp did.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> Its such a shame that sony seem to be giving up on it, i just hope the hackers dont. It still has so much emulation potential, much like the psp did.


 
Agreed.

I do hope the Vita just ends up going down the same path as the PSP; poopy sales in the first few years than a significant increase and it ends up selling ~80mil in the end...


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 28, 2014)

Neither. Get a smartphone. While it has more shovelware than even the wii had, there are some fun games to be found among them. Especially if you take the purchasing price into the equation.


My 3DS is so busy collecting dust I can't even be bothered to buy a gateway (I probably even have to upgrade it some revisions before it can be exploited in the first place anyway). I sort of blamed the buttons who just felt TINY, but it's not much better on a 3DS XL (though it does have a noticeable larger screen).

Meanwhile, I sometimes trail the google play store, grab the first free game on there and often have MORE fun than with a rehash of yet another Mario game. Of course the good games are different because they have to be designed for the touchscreen rather than the controls, but that's okay. In fact, it's even a good thing. 

Can't say much on the vita's behalf. My PSP at least feels comfortable in my (admittedly big) hands. Perhaps I'll pick up one one day, but today I'm mostly gaming at home (and thus on my PC/wiiu).


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2014)

3DS doesn't have the Danganronpa series. I think we know the clear winner here.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> 3DS doesn't have the Danganronpa series. I think we know the clear winner here.


 
The Vita doesn't have Ace Attorney. We now know the clear winner.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2014)

Chary said:


> The Vita doesn't have Ace Attorney. We now know the clear winner.


Hmmm.
Danganronpa or Ace Attorney...
I think I'm okay with just Danganronpa.


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Hmmm.
> Danganronpa or Ace Attorney...
> I think I'm okay with just Danganronpa.


 






It's all on preference, really, but not choosing one over the other is a great choice.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2014)

3DS, it's not even close.


----------



## emigre (Aug 28, 2014)

I think the real question is PS4 vs Wii U?

The answer is obviously PS4. However I own both so therefore I win. Again.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2014)

emigre said:


> I think the real question is PS4 vs Wii U?
> 
> The answer is obviously PS4. However I own both so therefore I win. Again.


 
But at the same time, you have a Wii U, so you lose.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 28, 2014)

Chary said:


> The Vita doesn't have Ace Attorney. We now know the clear winner.


 
Yknow what ELSE has AA though? IOS. Checkmate Atheists.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 28, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Yknow what ELSE has AA though? IOS. Checkmate Atheists.


 
I actually laughed at how true that is.

Nintendo's 3DS and Sony's Vita clocks are ticking....

Android and iOS are taking over.

RIP handhelds. We had some good times


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Yknow what ELSE has AA though? IOS. Checkmate Atheists.


Unfortunately getting a device that runs iOS is basically at LEAST the same price as a 3DS.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 28, 2014)

WhiteMaze said:


> I actually laughed at how true that is.
> 
> Nintendo's 3DS and Sony's Vita clocks are ticking....
> 
> ...


 
Yeah if you love crappy touch controls or want to dish out another 25-40 bucks for a crappy Bluetooth controller on top of your already pricey phone.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 28, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Yeah if you love crappy touch controls or want to dish out another 25-40 bucks for a crappy Bluetooth controller on top of your already pricey phone.


 
the difference here being the convinience of having a multiplatform phone that plays games, takes calls, does email and 17 bazillion other functions vs one gaming device aye


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 28, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> the difference here being the convinience of having a multiplatform phone that plays games, takes calls, does email and 17 bazillion other functions vs one gaming device aye


 
Exactly, gaming device. You can expect to get good quality games from it which is the reason you buy something like a 3ds which is why it's selling well even through the markets of IOS and Android


----------



## Originality (Aug 28, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Yeah if you love crappy touch controls or want to dish out another 25-40 bucks for a crappy Bluetooth controller on top of your already pricey phone.


I can use my WiiU Pro controller or my PS Dual Shock 3 controller via Bluetooth to play games on iOS, like Monster Hunter Freedom Unite. Or I can play MHFU on my Vita. Or I can play Ace Attourney on iOS or 3DS. Or I can play Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on 3DS and WiiU. Or I can play Gravity Rush on Vita. Or Bravely Default on 3DS.
Best of both worlds? Best of every world. Except PS4 and Xbox One... I haven't got those yet. Been wondering about getting the PS4 Destiny bundle, but I don't know if it's a strong enough game to convince me to buy a console for it.

Also going to get Disgaea 4 and Danganronpa 2 on Vita in the coming 2 weeks. I make good use out of all my gaming devices. That makes me a "true gamer", by not being tied or limited by which platform a game releases on.


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chary said:


>


 

Because not made of money.

(Sorry, I don't have a fancy image to write that under.)

For me, the Nintendo handheld will always come first. Mario, Zelda, etc.

Beyond that, having had a PSP, I remember spending most of my time on that system using emus and such rather than actual PSP games. That certainly didn't send me out running to buy its successor.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 28, 2014)

Originality said:


> I can use my WiiU Pro controller or my PS Dual Shock 3 controller via Bluetooth to play games on iOS, like Monster Hunter Freedom Unite. Or I can play MHFU on my Vita. Or I can play Ace Attourney on iOS or 3DS. Or I can play Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on 3DS and WiiU. Or I can play Gravity Rush on Vita. Or Bravely Default on 3DS.
> Best of both worlds? Best of every world. Except PS4 and Xbox One... I haven't got those yet. Been wondering about getting the PS4 Destiny bundle, but I don't know if it's a strong enough game to convince me to buy a console for it.
> 
> Also going to get Disgaea 4 and Danganronpa 2 on Vita in the coming 2 weeks. I make good use out of all my gaming devices. That makes me a "true gamer", by not being tied or limited by which platform a game releases on.


 
Wii u pro controller on ios, never heard of it although I have used a Ps controller on it so im guessing it requires you to have root access. I guess you get the best of 3 world's.


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 28, 2014)

Agreed on the whole Android/iOS bollocks (in other words yes they're taking over, and no I don't like it), but back to the topic in question for me:

3DS vs PS3's version of the Wii U GamePad

Winner: PS3's vers-ah fukk it - the Vita! One thing I moaned about when the PSP came out was how the titles seemed to be basically stuff I can play on console, as opposed to the fresh gameplay/unique games the DS offered... this again might be true this time round (and to a certain extent it certainly is), but a combination of Sony improving their focus and adding stuff like cross buy/play, and Nintendo not supporting the 3DS with the same amount of quality we saw on the DS (in my opinion) has changed my mind.
And Plus is the deal breaker for me - I've played loads of quality Vita games for 'free', even reliving some PS3 favourites with a 2nd play on the Vita! It could perhaps have more exclusive games on it sure, but, owning and playing lots of both, Vita wins it for me ....and I'm usually one of the 'Nin10doh' (deary me) crowd....


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 28, 2014)

Even $ony knows the Vita was DOA.......the PSP was truly Luck on their part


The Vita is all Balls no Dick   

Looks interesting at first glance but in the End doesn't deliver the Money Shot


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Even $ony knows the Vita was DOA.......the PSP was truly Luck on their part
> 
> 
> The Vita is all Balls no Dick
> ...


Selling 80 million consoles is truly lucky.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 28, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Selling 80 million consoles is truly lucky.




For a first time attempt at a Handheld system Dominated by a Single Entity known as the Gameboy series.....yeah luck

But seems they actually cared and tried to put some effort into it hence the 80 Mill and a GREAT library of Software with the Vita they thought Swag alone would continue that Success but alas......

A bunch of "Graphic Novel", Weebo and other Crap they pass off as " Games" obviously isn't cutting with $ony pretty much having thrown in the Towel at this point there's no Deny the Reality of it all


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2014)

TemplarGR said:


> If you are a true gamer though, the only option is the 3DS.


What's a true gamer?


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 28, 2014)

To me desicions like this should be based on only which consoles games you prefer and also on which feels better to use for gaming. My 360 decision was based solely on controller as I had a ps3 as well but rarely played it because of controller.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 28, 2014)

I really love both systems for their games. For quality of the console and UI I do prefer the Vita though but games are where it really counts. I owned both a Vita and 3DS XL but got a little bored of portable gaming and recently sold my Vita. I might get another one in the future but all is well because I know that all I need to do is log in PSN again to get my stuff back.

The 3DS on the other hand is more complicated, especially now that I've linked my Club Nintendo ID to it. There are just too many digital games I can't risk losing that I will need to hold onto the XL for now. That, and if it weren't for Super Smash Bros. 3DS coming out soon, I might have ended up selling the XL too regardless of my digital library.

My point stands, I love both of them equally and did end up buying both of them. I am sure I will own another Vita in the future, be it the original or another revision. I've just gotten a bit tired of portable gaming and not many titles interest me at the moment. I'm sure that'll change overtime as it always does though. I am considering getting into consoles though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> For a first time attempt at a Handheld system Dominated by a Single Entity known as the Gameboy series.....yeah luck
> 
> But seems they actually cared and tried to put some effort into it hence the 80 Mill and a GREAT library of Software with the Vita they thought Swag alone would continue that Success but alas......
> 
> A bunch of "Graphic Novel", Weebo and other Crap they pass off as " Games" obviously isn't cutting with $ony pretty much having thrown in the Towel at this point there's no Deny the Reality of it all


 

For a system to break through as much as the PSP did in a Nintendo-dominated market is impressive. Look back at the history of handheld competitors and it's one dismal failure after the other. The PSP was the only one to gain much of a foothold.

Also holy shit kid you are far 2edgy for me.


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 28, 2014)

Nintendo 3DS - Somewhat crappy hardware, awesome library, crappy online service

PSVita - Excellent hardware for a handheld, somewhat crappy ass library, great online service


Unless you have more than 5 titles you wanna play on that handheld, don't buy it.



wyll001 said:


> Let's go over the basics, if you are in doubt about which you should buy, keep reading​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those are the most painful specs I read, won't even get started on the grammar since I'm not grammar nazi


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 29, 2014)

The 3DS and the PSVita represent two different _"styles"_ of portable gaming, much like it was the case with the DS and the PSP - there's no shame in owning either and you'll only get the full spectrum if you own both. So far this generation hasn't been very generous with must-have titles on both fronts, but overall each system has some games worth owning.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 29, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> This is what happens when exposed to weebstuff for an extensive amount of time.
> Watch out.


 
I'm glad you think PlayStation on has "weebstuff".


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Aug 29, 2014)

Honestly I was going to get a Vita just for PSO2 because A) I don't have a PS4 and B) Quite frankly I left Sony after PS2 and hopped on Microsoft as I love my PC 

As a proud 3DS Owner (ambassador certificate) I can say that yes it's not for everyone but it has it's fair share of great games. The 3d function is always on and have bought so many games off of the eShop that tickle my fancy. Example: Code of Princess to me reminds me of Guardian Heroes, a game I grew up with.

So simply put all this thread will be is shoving view at each other rather than having a nice discussion of what could be or other possibilities.

BTW credit to the OP for the spec layout


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 29, 2014)

Another Vita 3DS thread!!! lol


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 29, 2014)

I have both, 2 3ds xl's and a vita 1000, only reason i got a vita was for all the weaboo games(danganronpa, akibas trip, hyperdimension neptunia, persona 4), i haven't bought any sony first party games for it cause they all look boring as hell, whereas with my 3ds i have majority first party games and quite a few 3rd party games but most of them are by atlus, bandai namco, aksys, xseed. Im just glad that the 3ds has both 1st and 3rd party games that appeal to me whereas the vita only has 3rd party games.


----------



## Parasite X (Aug 29, 2014)

wyll001 said:


> Let's go over the basics, if you are in doubt about which you should buy, keep reading​
> 
> 
> VS
> ...


 



You forgot DSi backwards capability bro


----------



## klim28 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have both. Vita is an amazing handheld but yeah as many says it lacks games. Atleast the ones I want.  I'm not into "anime" looking games that are pouring like rain today. My brother is enjoying it more than me. Good thing he likes it because my poor Vita will be sleeping in my cabinet for a long time. I'm leaning more on my 3DS and I play it everyday. Can't stop playing Animal Crossing -_-


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2014)

Psvita is a great console but 3ds is better.  I have 3ds and psp because I can play free games on it (roms). I dont have psvita because I dont like this "mature" boring games and of course I don't plan buying them. my next handled device would be steamboy.


----------



## razielleonhart (Aug 29, 2014)

i have both


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 29, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Yeah if you love crappy touch controls or want to dish out another 25-40 bucks for a crappy Bluetooth controller on top of your already pricey phone.


 
Very true.

I actually had to buy an iPega 9025 controller to play with my phone which is around 30$.

There is just one thing though....*DESPITE* its price, the iOS / Android market is booming and slowly gobbling up the gaming world.

To me, there is a very simple reason as to why that is happening:

The all in one concept.

Because if you can have a phone that does everything from work, to gaming, to picture taking, to filming, to calling, to listening to music, while still fitting in your pocket... than that is what most people will choose.

Why? Because, a good gaming phone might set you back 400$ or 500$, that is very true. But, remember, your buying a *phone* that also does gaming, along with everything else. So in short, should you choose to buy a 3DS or a PS Vita, you *STILL* need to buy a phone for everyday necessities.

Now lets do the math:

200$ for a 3DS / PS VITA + a phone = The same amount of money as good gaming capable phone.

And if you buy a good pricey phone (like many people do) ON TOP of your 3DS / PS VITA, you are already at a loss by at least 200$.

And that doesn't include the price of the individual games themselves. PS VITA / 3DS games can be sold up to 40$ - 50$ *a piece* (if I am not mistaken), while most games on the App Store or Google Play Store rarely even reach 15$ - 20$.

Of course, the games don't quite have the quality level as the games for the 3DS or PS VITA, but then again, a few years back all we had on the iOS / Android stores were the simplest of puzzle games or crappy racing games, and look at the market now?

FPS shooters, Strategy games, MMORPG's and even classics like Jet Set Radio, Crazy Taxi, GTA San Andreas, Monster Hunter Freedom Unite, and the list just keeps growing.

And each of these games, has sold monstrously. And we're talking about ports. *Freaking ports* that are the exact same game they were 15 years ago.

But due to the fact that you can have them on your everyday companion - Your phone -.... they just.....*sell.*

Sure, the touch controls suck, you might need to buy a Bluetooh gamepad, it might not have a fantastic battery life, and so on. Yet, to me, its pretty clear the handhelds are a dying market.

As more and more gamers switch to the iOS / Android side, better and more gaming focused phones will emerge, better battery life, bigger screens, etc, and the market will just keep growing.

So yeah, I've had a lot of fun with my Handhelds, and it is a shame that the market is slowly migrating to the phone / tablet platforms, but hey I'm not going to look a way and say it isn't happening when, in fact, I think it this change is right in front of our noses.

*EDIT:* Furthermore, Nintendo and Sony will be the absolute last companies to switch over and focus on developing games (software) for iOS and Android instead of making hardware as well. But mark my words: *It will happen.*

Even if by principle alone, (mostly Nintendo), will try to avoid having to move over to this new "generation" of Androids and whatnot.

But they will shove the corks up their butts, and they will move over to the Android / iOS market as well.

Because they may have their "pride". But pride doesn't pay salaries. And big companies, go where the money goes, if they want to keep being a big company.


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2014)

i have both as of yes2day.

both are great devices in they own right.


checkmate poor people.


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 31, 2014)

Flame said:


> i have both as of yes2day.
> 
> both are great devices in they own right.
> 
> ...


 
You'll build your own consoles
With blackjack, and hookers...
Been a while.


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> You'll build your own consoles
> With blackjack, and hookers...
> Been a while.


 
but if i build my own console...

I would need to keep making newer firmware...

I wouldn’t be able pirate on them....


just like i did with my 3DS 4.5 and my new Vita which ill do, cause ill keep on a low firmware.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 31, 2014)

The PS Vita seems like a neat little powerhouse of a handheld, but I had a PSP and, I'll be honest, I didn't like the vast majority of games for it. That said, I didn't regret getting my PSP, though that's probably due to the vast Homebrew community behind it. I'm not saying the PSP games were bad, just not what I enjoyed. I did find a few that I enjoyed well enough, but nothing that really stuck with me. As with all consoles, I will get it if it has exclusives that interest me. So far, between 3DS, Wii U, and PC, I don't feel a desire to pick up another console/handheld, yet.


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Aug 31, 2014)

i choose emulatorz!!! 
srsly, i only have a ds and 3ds cuz emulating a 2 screens and touch functionally on a pc with a mouse and keyboard is kinda weird...
on topic... id get both if i had the money and laugh at every 3ds vs psvita thread while playing on my famicom...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2014)

Flame said:


> my new Vita which ill do, cause ill keep on a low firmware.


 
I love bursting peoples bubbles, so...there is almost no point in doing that. So far, there has only been 1 single userland exploit for the Vita by Yifan which he wasn't able to do anything with (due to lack of interest, SDKs, and other various things), and that was on <2.00FW (so if you bought a new Vita, chances are it's on something greater). Since then, there hasn't been a single solitary full Vita exploit or hack or anything worth not updating your Vita for. You might as well update and play/buy whatever games you're interested in.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 31, 2014)

Even if they do crack the Vita security hurdles and get a genuine Vita hack going whuts the Point?

For about a half dozen games that are worth playing there is nothing about the system worth that as it would get no use at all......

Vita ISO No-Go   -_-


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I love bursting peoples bubbles, so...there is almost no point in doing that. So far, there has only been 1 single userland exploit for the Vita by Yifan which he wasn't able to do anything with (due to lack of interest, SDKs, and other various things), and that was on <2.00FW (so if you bought a new Vita, chances are it's on something greater). Since then, there hasn't been a single solitary full Vita exploit or hack or anything worth not updating your Vita for. You might as well update and play/buy whatever games you're interested in.


 
we'll see, ill keep my ear close to the ground & the scene. ill be see how things go. but ill most likely keep my vita updated as i play games, not just cause i need a updated vita.

the 3DS was more static in which i mean 3DS can be updated easily by a game. and then online scene is not the best, where nothing was my cup of tea(online wise) until pokemon X & Y got released.


so with the vita ill be more active, ready for a good exploit with kernel access. so my "homebrews" can get "advantage" of the full hardware. which uses an emunand... cause i still want to use my PS Plus.



so yeah.


i want south Korea....



but goddammit i know ill end up with north if i dont play this right.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 31, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Even if they do crack the Vita security hurdles and get a genuine Vita hack going whuts the Point?
> 
> For about a half dozen games that are worth playing there is nothing about the system worth that as it would get no use at all......
> 
> Vita ISO No-Go -_-


I could say the same thing about the 3DS with ease.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't have either of them, but I want both. They both have different games that I want to play, whether or not the library is small or big on either platform matters not to me. I just wanna play games, man.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 31, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I could say the same thing about the 3DS with ease.




And you would be 100% correct 

I mean I can actually BUY the games I wanna play right now this instant something that is harder to do with "Retro" consoles which is y Exploits for those systems are more suitable....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> And you would be 100% correct
> 
> I mean I can actually BUY the games I wanna play right now this instant something that is harder to do with "Retro" consoles which is y Exploits for those systems are more suitable....


 

The Vita is a retro console? I'm already confused.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 1, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Vita is a retro console?


 

Not now not Ever unfortunately


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Not now not Ever unfortunately


 

So... could you clarify your post a little bit? I thought you were talking about the 3DS and Vita.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 1, 2014)

No i meant as if you really want to play say 3DS or Vita games GO OUT AND BUY THE DAMN THINGs instead of trying to "Hack" the systems for what seems minimal advance to play backups on Current Handhelds


Retro systems i would generally mean Snes,PSX,DC,GBA,GC consoles and the sort as say i wanted to play Super Mario Sunshine on my Gamecube it aint gonna be Cheap if i try to Hunt down a Copy  seeing as a lot of the "Good" stuff had Limited Prints and many older Games going for a Arm and a Leg anywhere u look Hence things like Flashcarts and system mods to play Backups for those system is a better choice and better place to put Developer effort for Homebrew and the like


At least i think


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 1, 2014)

What's wrong with having/liking both? Similar to last gen, both handhelds have their appeals whether it be functionality-wise or library-wise.


----------



## TecXero (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> No i meant as if you really want to play say 3DS or Vita games GO OUT AND BUY THE DAMN THINGs instead of trying to "Hack" the systems for what seems minimal advance to play backups on Current Handhelds
> 
> 
> Retro systems i would generally mean Snes,PSX,DC,GBA,GC consoles and the sort as say i wanted to play Super Mario Sunshine on my Gamecube it aint gonna be Cheap if i try to Hunt down a Copy  seeing as a lot of the "Good" stuff had Limited Prints and many older Games going for a Arm and a Leg anywhere u look Hence things like Flashcarts and system mods to play Backups for those system is a better choice and better place to put Developer effort for Homebrew and the like
> ...


Homebrew is more than piracy. Some people do use it for that, unfortunately, and give it a bad name. I, personally, like homebrew so that way I can utilize the hardware for other things besides with the producers have licensed. I don't like to carry around multiple bulky devices, just my 3DS and small cell phone. I use a flashcart in my 3DS so I can play my GBA, GBC, SGG, and GB games on the go without hauling around my entire library that I've accumulated over the past twenty some years. I know the Virtual Console exists, but I'm not hugely fond of buying something I already own (I did buy Earthbound on VC simply due to the price of the cartridges).

It also allows for some nice utility. From my PSP (I don't bother carrying it around anymore) I was able to remote to my computer through PSPDisp and play a lot of my PC games. There was a bit of lag, so I was limited to turn based games, but it helped pass a lot of time. I could read my books in PDF format, stream YouTube videos, and many other things thanks to Homebrew.

Do a lot of people use Homebrew for piracy? Yes, but not all of us. Don't assume people interested in consoles/handhelds getting hacked are simply impatiently waiting to pirate on the system.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 1, 2014)

Nothing wrong with either but let's not Kid ourselves _most_ people use it to "pirate" games as it were...


----------



## TecXero (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Nothing wrong with either but let's not Kid ourselves _most_ people use it to "pirate" games as it were...


I agree with that. I was simply stating that there are people waiting for the 3DS and PS Vita to be fully opened up and not for piracy.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Nothing wrong with either but let's not Kid ourselves _most_ people use it to "pirate" games as it were...


 
Well what do you expect, the things that are usually available on a hack device is allowing you to play pirated games. Homebrew can be made to keep out piracy just look at Devolution and how it stops GC piracy unless you have the disc.


----------



## TecXero (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if they implemented a way to limit piracy. Like if a Homebrew loader only allocated a portion of the available RAM to the Homebrew. For example: if a Homebrew Loader only allowed 64MB of RAM to be used instead of 96MB. That should be enough to stop most users from being able to load up dumped games.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 1, 2014)

TecXero said:


> I wouldn't mind if they implemented a way to limit piracy. Like if a Homebrew loader only allocated a portion of the available RAM to the Homebrew. For example: if a Homebrew Loader only allowed 64MB of RAM to be used instead of 96MB. That should be enough to stop most users from being able to load up dumped games.


 
Wouldn't that limit the homebrew developers on some hardware and making them wanna back away from a strict device. Or are you talking about limiting specific homebrew apps like game loaders and such.


----------



## TecXero (Sep 1, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Wouldn't that limit the homebrew developers on some hardware and making them wanna back away from a strict device. Or are you talking about limiting specific homebrew apps like game loaders and such.


Yeah, it would limit what developers could do with it. It was a simple suggestion off the top of my head. I'm sure someone that had the ability to code in a limitation to prevent piracy would have a better solution. That said, if something was implemented to prevent piracy, it will probably also limit Homebrew in some way. My thought was RAM would be the best way to limit it since the majority of portable application are coded for a purpose that generally doesn't need a lot of RAM. Though it would probably be a pain for anyone wanting to code their own Homebrew game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> No i meant as if you really want to play say 3DS or Vita games GO OUT AND BUY THE DAMN THINGs instead of trying to "Hack" the systems for what seems minimal advance to play backups on Current Handhelds
> 
> 
> Retro systems i would generally mean Snes,PSX,DC,GBA,GC consoles and the sort as say i wanted to play Super Mario Sunshine on my Gamecube it aint gonna be Cheap if i try to Hunt down a Copy  seeing as a lot of the "Good" stuff had Limited Prints and many older Games going for a Arm and a Leg anywhere u look Hence things like Flashcarts and system mods to play Backups for those system is a better choice and better place to put Developer effort for Homebrew and the like
> ...


 

Ah, I see now. I actually kinda agree then.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

both i dont like to pick sides both have there strengths and weaknesses


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 6, 2014)

I own both, but I prefer the Vita since the library is insane, you get PS1, a few good Neo Geo classics, some PCE/TG16 classics, and PSP games.


----------



## cvskid (Sep 6, 2014)

Hop2089 said:


> I own both, but I prefer the Vita since the library is insane, you get PS1, a few good Neo Geo classics, some PCE/TG16 classics, and PSP games.


At the expense of overpriced memory cards.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 6, 2014)

I have both, both are great handhelds to get. 3DS has more games I'd play, but PSVita does have some decent games too. If it had more third party AAA support it would be better, Sony's first party output has been poor because all the support is going to PS4. Remote play is a neat feature, I've ordered a PS4, can't wait to test it out. PS Vita is more comfortable to play in bed, Wii U controller is so awkward.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

Hop2089 said:


> I own both, but I prefer the Vita since the library is insane, you get PS1, a few good Neo Geo classics, some PCE/TG16 classics, and PSP games.


lol i just said both XD i hate choosing lols


----------

